# Should I worry about this?



## daniella3d (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, one of my new phrag has some bbrowning at the base of the leaves, and it looks like it could be some problem. What do you think? should I worry about this or is it normal? Should I treat with something?

The older growth that seem to be stalled has a lot of black spots on it, that don't look so healthy as well:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 2, 2014)

has that growth already bloomed?


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 2, 2014)

no, it's a large seedling that I bought and received 3 days ago.

It has one growth that seem older and seem to have stopped growing, has quite a few black spots on it, and a new growth. None have flowered I think, I don't see any old spike.

Here is the whole thing:








likespaphs said:


> has that growth already bloomed?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

wash it. Dry it off. apply a little cinnamon and/or lime powder as a prophylactic.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> wash it. Dry it off. apply a little cinnamon and/or lime powder as a prophylactic.



And put it where there's good air circulation.


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 3, 2014)

There is a fan blowing all the time, day and night, so the air circulation is excellent. It dry pretty quickly too, since it's in large bark and it does not have a saucer of water underneat.

I let it dry a bit between watering but it dry fast because the pieces of bark are huge.

Does this hybrid require to be kept more dry? I assumed so because it is a long petalled caudatum hybrid.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2014)

daniella3d said:


> Does this hybrid require to be kept more dry? I assumed so because it is a long petalled caudatum hybrid.


Umm...what is it?


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 3, 2014)

It's a Betheva (pearcei x caudatum)

Now the pearcei is said to prefer wet, and the caudatum to prefer dry...which is it!? lol!





NYEric said:


> Umm...what is it?


----------



## Silvan (Sep 4, 2014)

Repot your plant and do as Eric says.. feed it very lightly while the
temps are high. Keep it well watered. You might loose the old growth as it's
not used to be grown in this new environment. But as long as the new growth
is healthy I wouldn't stress too much. 

If you're uncertain about keeping it wet or dry, repot in a coarse media and keep it wet.


----------

